# Thermometers to mount on my smoker build



## firemanjim (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm currently building a 120 gallon reverse flow smoker and I want to purchase good accurate thermometers to mount on the door. Which have you guys found to do the best job and where do I purchase them? Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2013)

Jim, morning....  Therms similar to these....  I believe these are calibrateable and adjustable....  and PRICEY ...

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/di...|0&dojo.preventCache=1361039310092&sst=subset


----------



## harvest122 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tel tru thermos are very accurate and many are able to be calibrated as well.  Check out ebay for a Tel tru I recently got a $85 thermo for $28 NIB and shipped that was a great deal.


----------



## firemanjim (Feb 16, 2013)

Like these Dave?? 
http://www.teltru.com/p-250-barbecu...ial-ut300-2-12-inch-stem-50550-degrees-f.aspx


----------

